# Caramel Albino Fat Tail Gecko



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi everyone i need some help im wondering how to get a caramel albino do i breed to albino's or an albino and something else? thanks :2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

liamg91 said:


> Hi everyone i need some help im wondering how to get a caramel albino do i breed to albino's or an albino and something else? thanks :2thumb:


same as the ghost I'm afraid ~ the caramel is apparently a different strain to the more common albino/amel morphs on the market (The Urban Gecko) like many of the different top morphs the only way you'll get one is to buy one 
Caramels have a price tag of between $1200-$1500 (£1028-£1035) with hets pricing in at $450+ (£310+)


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

As Mel said, Caramel Albino is a base morph, not a combo. Deep pockets are needed for these right now


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

SleepyD said:


> same as the ghost I'm afraid ~ the caramel is apparently a different strain to the more common albino/amel morphs on the market (The Urban Gecko) like many of the different top morphs the only way you'll get one is to buy one
> Caramels have a price tag of between $1200-$1500 (£1028-£1035) with hets pricing in at $450+ (£310+)


:devil: lol great so looks like ill be saving is there any that can be bred that makes a morph? thanks again lol :2thumb:


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

MrMike said:


> As Mel said, Caramel Albino is a base morph, not a combo. Deep pockets are needed for these right now


Very true i best get saving an breeding some albinos to help me speed up the process lol thanks :2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

liamg91 said:


> :devil: lol great so looks like ill be saving is there any that can be bred that makes a morph? thanks again lol :2thumb:


There aren't many combo morphs available yet. JMG have some lovely Zero/Whiteout combos..

White Out Super Zero Fat Tail Gecko age progression pictures

and patternless whiteouts

Patternless White Out Fat Tail Gecko

Much easier to work with Whiteouts and Zeros as these are codom mutations. Double recessive mutations won't be far away however.


----------

